# Archive > Open content archive > MLM Industry Forum > [Question] TVI - Is it a Scam, Pyramid Scheme or a legitimate network marketing business???

## prospects

Greetings All,

Has anyone heard of TVI (Travel Venture International)?  I've been invited to this presentation (TVI) and listened to all their attractive compensation plan and testimonials.. Yes they were very attractive and sounded bit too good to be true.

Just Briefly, this is how it works:
You join in by paying a once off fee - R2700 (That is buying a voucher - product) No monthly payments there after.
This travel voucher you get has the following benefits - You get 6 nights free accomodation at any hotel but must be in their list.
You get discounts for flights and car hires, again must be in their list (This is For life!).

Now here is the best part, they use what is called a revolving matrix compensation plan, perhaps most of you haven't heard about this one.  It Means you'd enter a board consisting of 15 spaces, in a pyramid format 8,4,2,1 and once all the spaces are filled up with members brought in by people in the same board you cycle out of that board with R5400 in your hand into another board called Express board.  Now here is an interesting part once you cycle out of this one you get R107 000 cash.  
It becomes more like a team work because everyone in a board is required to work so they can cycle out and start at the bottom again and so on.

This obviosly attracts lot of people as it seems like easy money with less effort and they are pouring in like flies, but for me it raised eye browse as it sounded more like a scam.  I asked if there's anyone who has used these vouchers or any benefits it comes with and no one came up with clear evidence.  I love the concept of Network marketing but Hate to bring people into a scam, hence I though I'd just wait till I find clear evidence that it is legit.

But the trouble started when my colleague who joined it 3 months ago came and showed me R107 000 deposited in her bank account.  And it doesn't get better, my other colleague whom I went with to this presentation just showed me his R107 000 in his bank account this morning.  Now I'm really feeling left behind, and this is what I'm thinking... I will join in and test these vouchers if there're legit or not, and if they are then I will work at this and see where it gets me.  If there're not I will face the other way and look for other legit NM business and pray about it.

If there is anyone however who've tried this business and proved that it's not a legitimate business.  Please come forward and save me R2700!
I've googled it, it didn't help much as some are saying it's a scam and some are aproving it.  Please help out those who have experienced this.

Thank you.

----------


## Dave A

> I asked if there's anyone who has used these vouchers or any benefits it comes with and no one came up with clear evidence.


That's the decider as to whether it's a scam or not. Without product it's a classic pyramid scheme. Even with product, the fine print would still have to be framed around a reward for product moved, but that's easily done.

Here's the funny thing though - when I was doing MLM it became quite clear to me that it's easier to peddle a pyramid scheme (there are more willing takers for a straight upfront gamble) than a true MLM business. 

It wouldn't surprise me in the least if most of the takers on this one aren't even vaguely interested in realising value out of their vouchers.

----------


## AndyD

Are you talking about this TVI company? http://citizencorps.com/tvi-express-...international/ 

They make reference to Travel Ventures International about half way through the article.

_Sounds well dodge to me._




> Here's the funny thing though - when I was doing MLM it became quite clear to me that it's easier to peddle a pyramid scheme (there are more willing takers for a straight upfront gamble) than a true MLM business.


This is probably because the deciding factor for making money in a pyramid scheme is how early you join. The deciding factors for making money in MLM are 1. Is the product any good? 2.Is the organisation any good? 3. Hard work. 4. Constantly motivating and assisting your down-line.....and so on.....

----------


## Dave A

Mostly the _hard work_ bit, I think  :Wink:

----------


## prospects

Hi AndyD

Yes that's the TVI I'm talking about, the reason I posed this question on this site is the confusion I get from these reviews.  I've seen quite a lot of them saying TVI is under scrutiny by countries such as US, Australia etc yet there are NM biz that have the same product with the same compensation plan in the same countries.  

This review even confuses me more because at some point the writer (Lee) seems to be   promoting TVI, he in fact wrote another article few days later, literally selling TVI on the same site http://citizencorps.com/travel-ventu...home-business/
So to me this person was either mantaining credibility for his site just incase they questioned him about TVI or he was just confused.

This is the reason I'd like someone who has entered into this business or put these vouchers into use to come forward and give us his/her experience.  I have petience I will wait till I'm satisfied with my research, and if I'm not I will not go into it.  So someone please come forward.

----------


## braganza

TVI has been around for some time.  In the due dilligence process, I uncovered numerous aspects of the business which proved that things were not as they ought to be.  The UK office never existed.  The company offices in Cypres turned out to be an offshore company registration office, not TVI's at all and some of the so called leaders turned out to be fraudsters.  I know of several people who tried to get their money out of TVI through Liberty Reserve without success and it seems like the only way to get cash is to sell your vouchers - The business revolves around recruitment - the only way you earn is to recruit new people.  The product, cannot be redeemed, despite assurances from TVI and the booking portal, whilst it looks impressive does not work properly.  Ask anyone if they have managed to take their holiday - I would be amazed if anyone has got it right.  So if there is no product, the business does not pay cash and relies on voucher selling - it is a pyramid.  My advise would be to leave it alone.

----------

AndyD (17-Sep-10), Dave A (18-Sep-10)

----------


## LutherJan

So in a way it's not a scam but it kind of is. Definitely something to avoid.

----------

